# BuyShared finally launches website. You can now buy shared hosting from BuyVM!



## drmike (Apr 7, 2015)

I posted elsewhere on a necro'd thread.

BuyVM has finally launched a website for their BuyShared brand.   They offer shared cPanel hosting and cPanel reseller hosting via BuyShared.

Prior to tonight, only way to find and purchase from BuyShared was via random forum posts directly to cart.

New site is over here: http://buyshared.net/


----------



## bizzard (Apr 7, 2015)

Liking the about page and photos


----------



## mojeda (Apr 7, 2015)

Surely this means the new BuyVM website will go live soon as well right?

RIIIIIIIIGHHHTTT????


----------



## danni (Apr 7, 2015)

bizzard said:


> Liking the about page and photos


Man....


----------



## host4go (Apr 7, 2015)

I gigled at the "Your data is safe with us" , go read the decription, it´s more like "we'll try to discard the DMCA´s" , so basically it should be "your scrapped data is save with us" hehehe

Which is turn can mean blacklisted ips.


----------



## MannDude (Apr 7, 2015)

Good looking site, though it's weird to not see green and black. Also digging the professional about us page and company photos.


----------



## Mohammed H (Apr 7, 2015)

Nice about us page


----------



## host4go (Apr 7, 2015)

Just saw the About us page, hehe, that one deserves some kudos 

You should be sharing the rum! just saying...


----------



## drmike (Apr 7, 2015)

host4go said:


> I gigled at the "Your data is safe with us" , go read the decription, it´s more like "we'll try to discard the DMCA´s" , so basically it should be "your scrapped data is save with us" hehehe
> 
> Which is turn can mean blacklisted ips.


I read that too, ideally @Francisco or Ald can chime in and elaborate.  

A lot of people have used BuyVM for a long time for all sorts of use that would receive DMCA's.  Their take on DMCA's in general isn't a real friendly we are scared and always bowing one as I recall from other accounts of 'bad' customers at play (and that was in the US-only days where DMCA actually has some testicles).


----------



## Hxxx (Apr 7, 2015)

As always there are people trying to make drama out of nothing. Please go and buy netflix and pop corn and entertain yourself...


----------



## raindog308 (Apr 7, 2015)

Not that damn rocket again...

...j/k, but I think there must be some new Internet standard that requires flat rocket icons on all hosting industry web sites.


----------



## drmike (Apr 8, 2015)

raindog308 said:


> Not that damn rocket again...
> 
> ...j/k, but I think there must be some new Internet standard that requires flat rocket icons on all hosting industry web sites.


True to that, there are a couple of other templates that are popular lately and focused around a rocket


----------



## host4go (Apr 8, 2015)

Hxxx said:


> As always there are people trying to make drama out of nothing. Please go and buy netflix and pop corn and entertain yourself...


To me, it seems you're the one making the drama.

There is no drama, there is intent or a copy in need to be updated.

By the way, I am more of a beer for all occations kind of guy, pop corn is not ma thing.


----------



## souen (Apr 8, 2015)

No pony pictures? What a surprise ... guess the other ones made up for it. 

Congrats on the new website, looks great and goes well with its VPS counterpart.


----------

